# Doing Christian Philosophy vs. Doing Christian Theology



## Toasty (Nov 16, 2016)

What is the difference between doing Christian philosophy and doing Christian theology? I was just wondering because both would involve adhering to the Bible as one's final authority. Both would involve testing truth claims with Scripture.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 16, 2016)

Do your philosophy in the light of Reformed theology. The God revealed in the Bible is the true foundation and explanation of metaphysics, logic, epistemology and ethics.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Afterthought (Nov 17, 2016)

As a suggestion, the methods differ, and although the subejcts overlap in some places, the subject matter differs.

The Christian philosopher will be using reason, experience, observation of the world about us in order to form conclusions. The Christian theologian will primarily use exegesis in order to form conclusions, while sharing the branch of "natural theology" with the Christian philosopher. The Christian philosopher is concerned with a variety of subjects, but they all hinge in one way or another on this world. The Christian theologian is concerned primarily with what man is to believe concerning God and what duty God requires of man; although the topics have a bearing on this world and to some degree, concern this world, the perspective is other-worldly. Of course, the Christian theologian will also deal with topics that concern the world to come, which the Christian philosopher cannot really do much about, since our understanding of most of it must come from special revelation.

One might ask: Is not the Christian philosopher also subject to the Scriptures? Certainly. The philosopher of any stripe will not reason in a vacuum and will cary certain believes with himself or herself. The beliefs that the Christian philosopher carries will obviously be Christian beliefs concerning the world, reason, self, and God. However, these foundational beliefs are turned into conclusions by the method of reason, rather than exegesis, and are confirmed by the method of reason too.


----------

